# adobe = ωμόπλινθος, πλίθρα



## nickel (Oct 28, 2008)

Ο ωμόπλινθος (κν. πλίθρα) διαφέρει από το γνωστό τούβλο (οπτόπλινθο) στο ότι δεν ψήνεται σε φούρνο, αλλά τον αφήνουν να ξεραθεί στον ήλιο.
Η πιο συνηθισμένη λέξη είναι mudbrick, αλλά το adobe (αντόμπι) έχει τη δική του ιστορία. Σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia:

...a natural building material made from sand, clay, and water, with some kind of fibrous or organic material (sticks, straw, dung), which is shaped into bricks using frames and dried in the sun. It is similar to cob and mudbrick. Adobe structures are extremely durable and account for the oldest extant buildings on the planet... Buildings made of sun-dried earth are common in the Middle East, North Africa, South America, southwestern North America, and in Spain...

Κατ' επέκταση, adobes είναι και οι καλύβες από πλίθρες, διάφορες ωμοπλινθοδομές. Τη λέξη την πήραν οι Αμερικανοί από τα ισπανικά του Μεξικού, αλλά οι Ισπανοί πρέπει να την πήραν από τα αραβικά και οι Άραβες από τους Αιγύπτιους (περισσότερα εδώ).

Προφέρεται [əˈdəʊbiː] και το ίδιο προφέρεται και η εταιρεία, η οποία, πάλι σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia, πήρε το όνομά της από το Adobe Creek, ποταμό της Καλιφόρνιας που περνούσε πίσω από το σπίτι ενός από τους ιδρυτές της εταιρείας.

Λέξη γνωστή σε όσους θυμούνται τα λόγια της μεγάλης επιτυχίας του 1962 με τον Πατ Μπουν:


----------



## giotaT (Sep 8, 2010)

Προτερήματα των κατασκευών από ωμόπλινθο, είναι το χαμηλό κόστος κατασκευής, η υψηλή θερμομονωτική ικανότητα, η καλή συμπεριφορά στους σεισμούς, και η ολοκληρωτική επανάχρηση του υλικού χωρίς ανακύκλωση.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 8, 2010)

Η Βικιπέδια λέει οτι παρόμοια σημασία με τη λέξη _adobe_ έχει και η λέξη _cob_ που σημαίνει σβώλος λάσπης. 
Η πλίθρα λέγεται επίσης και _πλιθί_, πληθ. _τα πλιθιά_.

Σχετικά με αυτό, δεν ξέρω αν έχετε υπόψη σας την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα δουλειά της ελληνικής ομάδας cob που φτιάχνει κάτι καταπληκτικά στρουμφόσπιτα! Δείτε τα έργα τους εδώ. Στην ιστοσελίδα τους έχουν πολύ ενδιαφέρον υλικό και φωτογραφίες από εφαρμογές της τεχνικής διεθνώς. Κάνουν και σεμινάρια πώς να φτιάχνεις μόνος σου σπίτι από αχυρόμπαλες αλλά όλο λέω να πάω και δεν έχω αξιωθεί ακόμα...


----------

